# Firefox 25 - FreeBSD 9.2 - KDE4 (mimeinfo.cache) [patch?]



## Null00 (Dec 31, 2013)

Please forgive my noobishness I'm trying to decide if *I* should write a new PR for FreeBSD since I've never created one before I was going to open one for ports or configuration, I'm following the guide at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/problem-reports/article.html.

The simple problem I was having was using Firefox "open containing folder" from the "download menu" would produce the following error message: 
	
	



```
Cervisia - 'Cervisia' <2> - This is not a CVS folder.
If you did not intend to use Cervisia, you can switch view modes within Konqueror.
```

The solution was to change the default priority to Dolphin away from Cervisia (which guessing should be by default from the port install?) by changing the following file: usr/local/kde4/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache from the following line:


```
Inode/directory=kde4-cervisia.desktop;kde4-gwenview.desktop;kde4-kfmclient_dir.desktop;kde4-dolphin.desktop;kde4-filelight.desktop;
```
to: 

```
Inode/directory=kde4-dolphin.desktop;kde4-gwenview.desktop;kde4-kfmclient_dir.desktop;kde4-cervisia.desktop;kde4-filelight.desktop;
```

Like I said I'm a noob, so my question is does this warrant a PR for a mainstream fix or is this a quick fix just for me? I've tried searching for any open PRs but no dice. Thanks for any guidance.


----------

